# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fisiología y Sanidad  Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de estacas de caña de azúcar de Venezuela

## Bruno Cillóniz

*A solicitud de Agroindustrial Paramonga interesada en importar este producto*  *Lima, may. 19 (ANDINA).-* El Servicio Nacional de Sanidad Agraria (Senasa) estableció hoy los requisitos fitosanitarios de necesario cumplimiento para la importación de estacas de caña de azúcar (Saccharum officinarum) de origen y procedencia de Venezuela.  
Explicó que ante el interés de la empresa Agroindustrial Paramonga de importar este producto, la Subdirección de Análisis de Riesgo y Vigilancia Fitosanitaria del Senasa realizó el estudio respectivo para establecer los mecanismos de importación. 
De esta manera, determinó que el envío deberá contar con el permiso fitosanitario de importación, emitido por el Senasa, obtenido por el importador o interesado previo a la certificación de origen o procedencia. 
El producto importado deberá contar además con un certificado fitosanitario oficial del país del que provenga, en el cual se consigne una declaración adicional referida al tratamiento de desinfección de preembarque. 
Si el producto viene con sustrato (compuesto químico que se transforma mediante una reacción), éste deberá ser un medio libre de plagas, certificado por el país de origen. Los envases serán nuevos y de primer uso, libre de tierra o cualquier otro material extraño.  
Senasa subrayó que el importador deberá contar con su registro de importadores, lugares de producción y responsables técnicos del envío, sujeto a cuarentena a posentrada vigente, cuya duración es de 12 meses. 
En este período la institución someterá al producto a dos inspecciones obligatorias para el seguimiento de la cuarentena posentrada y a una inspección obligatoria final para el levantamiento de la cuarentena posentrada, de cuyos resultados de dispondrá el destino final del producto.Temas similares: Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de semillas de canola de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de tallos de duraznero de Chile Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de algodón de India Artículo: Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de plántulas de pawlonia de EEUU Senasa establece requisitos fitosanitarios para importación de Tulipán y Lilium de Chile

----------

